# Australian husband moving back to Australia with American wife



## macbeth2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, I am an Australian Citizen living in the US most of my life. My wife of 23 years and I are planning to move/live in Australia. I have my Australian Passport, and we wish to move there and then apply for the partner VISA. I know the cost difference is great, but being apart is not an option. With the onshore application, what VISA does my wife require to stay in Australia while we await the process? How long can she remain while we await approval? Will she have to leave and return to satisfy stay limits? And is there any provision for medical coverage for her while she awaits the Partner Visa Approval? 

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if she enters Australia on an ETA or eVisitor Visa that does not bear No Further Stay condition (8503), you can apply onshore for 820/801 visa (Onshore partner visa) ..... she will get a Bridging Visa A which will allow her to stay while 820/801 visa is processed. If she needs to travel while her visa is in process, she will need to apply for Bridging Visa B before departure to make sure she can return ... 

Sh


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you need to apply for both 820 and 801 at the same time, and since she's your wife for 3+ years she'll get the 801 (permanent) with the 820 ..... 

No idea re medical cover while the application is in progress


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## miss young (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi, i am in fact doing the exact same thi NH with my husband of 7 years. Im the Australian and he is American we have 2 children together. The visa will require your wife to show proof of health insurance coverage the best options ive seen so far have been with BUPA check them out online, reasonable and they provide the statement required fast. 

My understanding is the same regarding the bridging visas etc. Its about $6350 aus. And the application is for both 820/801 at the same time. We are moving in January and will apply from oz.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

There is no requirement to have health insurance on a partner visa application.

You are applying for both 820/801 at the same time. If you've been married/de facto for at least 3 years or 2 years with children, you'll get the 801. Otherwise you'd get the 820 and then be re-assessed for the 801 two years after your application date.


----------



## miss young (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh really? The lady at the emabassy was the one who told me that. Are you sure?? 
Yes we've been married 7 years with 2 kids.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

miss young said:


> Oh really? The lady at the emabassy was the one who told me that. Are you sure??
> Yes we've been married 7 years with 2 kids.


The lady at the embassy was wrong (which happens a lot, they are not always fully informed). If you apply onshore for an 820/801, you are entitled to a temporary Medicare card once you've lodged the application, which you can later convert to a joint Medicare card once the visa has been granted.


----------



## miss young (Jul 18, 2015)

Well thats good news. Thank you! 
Does anyone know if my husband enters from the U.S on a evisa or eta visa will he have a restriction on his visa? Or can he enter on this and apply for the partner visa upon arrival?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Assuming there isn't a No Further Stay condition on the ETA, he can lodge a partner visa application onshore. Once the ETA expires, he will automatically receive a Bridging Visa A, which will allow him to stay in Australia pending the decision on the partner visa. If he wishes to leave Australia temporarily and then return, he will need to apply for another bridging visa (Bridging Visa B).


----------



## miss young (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh yes that i knew my question was if anyone knew if and eta for a U.S citizenship would have the restrictions of a No further stay applied? Sorry should have been more clear.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

miss young said:


> Oh yes that i knew my question was if anyone knew if and eta for a U.S citizenship would have the restrictions of a No further stay applied? Sorry should have been more clear.


ETAs do not bear 8503 NFS condition


----------



## miss young (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

but bear in mind that immigration officers need to be convinced the ETA holder is a GTE (Genuine Temporary Entrant). One way tickets, lack of plans to go back ...etc. might be grounds to cancel it and refuse immigration clearance to the person


----------



## macbeth2 (Jan 20, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> if she enters Australia on an ETA or eVisitor Visa that does not bear No Further Stay condition (8503), you can apply onshore for 820/801 visa (Onshore partner visa) ..... she will get a Bridging Visa A which will allow her to stay while 820/801 visa is processed. If she needs to travel while her visa is in process, she will need to apply for Bridging Visa B before departure to make sure she can return ...
> 
> Sh


Thank you so much, the delay in thanking you was unavoidable. we both thank you


----------



## macbeth2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you, this is all so helpful, we need all the support we can find


----------



## macbeth2 (Jan 20, 2015)

thank you!!!!! do you have any updates or new information we can use?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

macbeth2 said:


> Thank you so much, the delay in thanking you was unavoidable. we both thank you


most welcomed. Best of luck with your transpacific move ....


----------



## macbeth2 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Visa Type Info*



miss young said:


> Hi, i am in fact doing the exact same thi NH with my husband of 7 years. Im the Australian and he is American we have 2 children together. The visa will require your wife to show proof of health insurance coverage the best options ive seen so far have been with BUPA check them out online, reasonable and they provide the statement required fast.
> 
> My understanding is the same regarding the bridging visas etc. Its about $6350 aus. And the application is for both 820/801 at the same time. We are moving in January and will apply from oz.


Hi!, Thanks for you helpful info. 

What Visa(s) are you entering Australia on prior to making the application?


----------

